

Show HN: NewsTrapper.com - One click news tracking - Hates_
http://www.newstrapper.com

======
akirk
I always wished there were a service where you could go to several weeks after
a news story and ask the question "I wonder what happened to x".

This service was getting my hopes up but I am afraid it will just list me 100+
news stories around a topic which I would have to sift through. Actually I
suppose I'd need something like tldr.io, where people write a summary that I
can read several weeks after the story broke.

~~~
Hates_
I'm one of the co-founders of NewsTrapper. Our MVP currently only finds the
stories related to the original one you followed, but our long term plan is to
build in summarised timelines. Like you, I don't want to have to sift through
loads of story either and just want to get the jist of what I'm interested in.

Our big vision is that eventually we'll be able to build up a searchable
collection of summarised timelines on nearly any news stories or articles we
crawl on the web.

